

Startups: Does relying on analytics make you miss a big breakthrough? - ksowocki
http://owocki.com/2009/08/does-relying-too-heavily-on-analytics-make-you-miss-your-next-big-breakthrough/

======
ScottWhigham
Hmmm - I counted six sentences. To summarize those six sentences: "I think if
you’re tracking the right metrics, you’re not going to miss your next
breakthrough."

------
shrikant
Not if you're a startup in the analytics space :-)

~~~
ksowocki
Well played, sir.

